# [xorg]imagen misteriosa en fondos blancos...

## upszot

Hola gente...

esto es muy raro.... tras una actualizacion del world estoy notando que aparece una imagen como si fueran 5 "3" en los fondos blancos...

si quiero capturar un screen para mostrarselos no aparece... asique le tuve que sacar una foto a la pantalla...

http://img864.imageshack.us/i/numerosenlapantalla.jpg/

les paso mis versiones de xorg y drivers nvidia

```
M1530 upszot # equery list -i |egrep 'xorg|nvidia'

media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.36

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.44

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.3

M1530 upszot # 
```

y vuelvo a recalcar... solo aparece en las partes blancas de la esquina superior izquierda de la pantalla...y cuando la ventana esta activa(tiene el foco encima).

alguna idea de este bug?, o es una broma de algún desarrollador?

Edit: es como si esa imagen siempre estuviera ahi.. y cuando moves una pantalla que tiene mezcla de colores, solo se revela la parte de la imagen que pasa por arriba de la parte blanca de la pantalla activa...

saludos

----------

## agdg

[IT Crowd Mode ON] ¿Ha probado a reiniciar el ordenador? [IT Crowd Mode OFF]

Nunca me ha pasado eso que comentas, pero en algunas ocasiones he tenido problemas similares que se han solucionado reiniciando las X, y a las malas todo el PC.

----------

## upszot

 *agdg wrote:*   

> [IT Crowd Mode ON] ¿Ha probado a reiniciar el ordenador? [IT Crowd Mode OFF]
> 
> Nunca me ha pasado eso que comentas, pero en algunas ocasiones he tenido problemas similares que se han solucionado reiniciando las X, y a las malas todo el PC.

 si de hecho ayer note esto y esta mañana apague el equipo... recién lo prendo y sigue igual...

ahora voy a probar con fluxbox a ver si pasa lo mismo... y les cuento...

saludos

Edit: Estoy en fluxfox y aca no pasa... el problema es en KDE-4.6.2

... abri las mismas aplicaciones q tenia abierto en kde, y probe con kate (fondo blanco) y se ve bien....

no se si seran las qt(4.7.2) o el kde mismo... 

con kde-4.5.5 + qt-4.7.1 no pasaba... se supone que kde-4.6.2 solo tiene arreglos de bugs y mejoras de traducciones....

----------

## gringo

ya no uso kde pero se me ocurren dos cosas que puedes probar :

- el driver de nvidia, prueba con otras versiones, como la que está en inestable p.ej.

- no estoy seguro pero creo que la USE raster está desactivada por defecto en qt-gui, prueba con activarlo y recompila ( haz un quickpkg antes del paquete, por si nor sirve de nada).

a ver si sirrve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

